# Prepping Oak Chips



## jhawk

I have 6 gal of Cab from a juice bucket and bought a pkg of Oak Chips. What is the proper way to prep them before I put them in the carboy. Thanks


----------



## DoctorCAD

Tear the pack open and dump 'em in.


----------



## dillybar

DoctorCAD said:


> Tear the pack open and dump 'em in.



That's almost correct, after you open the pack you place them as close to your nose as possible and take a deep inhale. Savor that aroma for a few moments, then dump 'em in.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I personally had some great wine and added oak chips straight from the bag and it really ruined my wine. Maybe it was a fluke ?? but I know I will let them soak in vodka prior to adding them now.


----------



## GreginND

In what way was your wine ruined?


----------



## Runningwolf

My pack is always added straight from the bag. I also prefer to add oak during fermentation and then again during adding.


----------



## the_rayway

I just dump mine in from the pack, but I've heard others soak theirs in sanitizer first.


----------



## Fabiola

the_rayway said:


> I just dump mine in from the pack, but I've heard other soak theirs in sanitizer first.



I don't see why oak need to be sanitized if they came in a kit, maybe people sanitizes the ones from local stores that you buy by the ounce.


----------



## Elmer

I will sit about a couple of feet away, in my little wine chair, feet up.
And just toss the individual chips ate the bucket/carboy opening.
What makes it in, is in!
What doesnt, doesnt!
It is not scientific, but it passes the time!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GreginND said:


> In what way was your wine ruined?



The ones that oak chips were added to - only 1 month latter - were barely drinkable. I mean like some sort of bacteria got in there.

I now oak in vodka prior to throwing them in or let them soak in vodka for several months and then add oak flavoring (brandy) into the wine without the use of the sticks


----------



## jhawk

thanks guys I've heard of several ways even baking them in the oven for a certain time and heat. I like Elmers way. Ill just use my large funnel to aim at. lol


----------



## RhynoMakingWineO

jhawk.....

I haven't used oak chips, yet....so I really don't have the answer. Hopefully, I'll be able to get you going in a good direction. 

But after reading your last post, it looks like you are already headed that way....

I wanted to say that I have seen oak barrels made before. In one of the processes, there is fire added to the inside of the barrel.

I have heard a number of reasons, but don't really know why it is done. i.e, caramelizes, adds flavor, kills bacteria, makes the wet wood pliable for further assembly.....????

If it were me, I'd put some flame to all of the chips and char about 50%. And I'd do it with a cookie sheet and a propane torch... 

Good luck....keep us posted..


----------



## DoctorCAD

RhynoMakingWineO said:


> jhawk.....
> 
> I haven't used oak chips, yet....so I really don't have the answer. Hopefully, I'll be able to get you going in a good direction.
> 
> But after reading your last post, it looks like you are already headed that way....
> 
> I wanted to say that I have seen oak barrels made before. In one of the processes, there is fire added to the inside of the barrel.
> 
> I have heard a number of reasons, but don't really know why it is done. i.e, caramelizes, adds flavor, kills bacteria, makes the wet wood pliable for further assembly.....????
> 
> If it were me, I'd put some flame to all of the chips and char about 50%. And I'd do it with a cookie sheet and a propane torch...
> 
> Good luck....keep us posted..



The chips come pre-toasted sometimes. I keep a bag of medium toast Hungarian oak for my wines.


----------



## sdelli

Maybe just me.... I have tried chips on and off for a year now.... Never been impressed with their outcome. I use spirals for carboys.... Then a barrel.


----------



## Stressbaby

Chips straight from the bag ruined 3 gallons of wine for me. Made it taste and smell like an ash tray. 
Now testing a different approach using cubes boiled briefly in 3 changes of water. Much more promising.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I am making a choke cherry wine:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/choke-cherry-wine-8316/

The oak I bought says: "Medium Toast Oak shavings". Pretty small stuff! It was not in what I would call a sealed bag. So I have 4 oz soaking in vodka. My question is: should I drain off the vodka? Or just dump it in my must. If you look at the above recipe the oak is added during fermentation. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## cintipam

My gut thought is you need to be careful how much vodka you add into a one gallon, will really raise ABV.

Based on your name, wanted to mention that I've made a lot of fermentation bags out of organza fabric. The plain kind, not shimmery or decorated of course. Its all nylon with no holes at all. Would be great for holding shavings, or fermenting strawberries or kiwi to prevent those tiny seeds from getting into the must. I know they sell organza bags at the LBH, but pricy considering how many you can make from 1 yd of fabric.

Pam in cinti


----------



## kevinlfifer

I have boiled oak that did NOT come with the kit, but I add the water they were boiled in as well so as not to lose the oak flavor the boiling leeched out. Makes the house smell good too. 1 cup oak in 1 cup water boil for 5 min.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

so....I already have the oak soaking in vodka....can't boil in water at this point. If I go ahead and add the vodka along with the oak, and adjust my sugar accordingly, couldn't I still get a starting sg of around 1.087 (as suggested in the recipe)? Then it would not affect the ending alcohol percentage, right? In the recipe the oak is added before the yeast, so I could add the oak before I even begin to add sugar... I quickly drained off the vodka and ended up with 1 cup....the batch of choke cherry I am making is 6 1/2 gallons. The vodka is very oaky smelling and would hate to not get the oak impact if I toss the oaky vodka down the drain (or in a drink or two!) Would it really change the outcome? Thanks for the responses


----------



## Snafflebit

I have seen the chips put in a basket steamer to sterilize.


----------



## Runningwolf

I always put my chips in direct when I use them. It's very easy to over do it with chips and remember they give up 90% of what they have in just a few days. I feel the chips give off a harsh, bitter taste that will take a while to go away. 

I personally suggest dust and chips during primary fermentation and spirals and sticks/staves for aging.


----------



## barryjo

fabrictodyefor said:


> so....I already have the oak soaking in vodka....can't boil in water at this point. If I go ahead and add the vodka along with the oak, and adjust my sugar accordingly, couldn't I still get a starting sg of around 1.087 (as suggested in the recipe)? Then it would not affect the ending alcohol percentage, right? In the recipe the oak is added before the yeast, so I could add the oak before I even begin to add sugar... I quickly drained off the vodka and ended up with 1 cup....the batch of choke cherry I am making is 6 1/2 gallons. The vodka is very oaky smelling and would hate to not get the oak impact if I toss the oaky vodka down the drain (or in a drink or two!) Would it really change the outcome? Thanks for the responses


 
I guess what I would do is add the oak and save the vodka till the yeast is going good. One cup of vodka in 6 1/2 gallons isn't much but why chance it. Especially in the early stages. I would think trying to juggle the vodka versus the sugar to determine final abv could get a bit dicey.


----------



## Floandgary

Through it all,, the oak, chips/spirals/sticks/cubes, does not know the difference between wine/water/vodka. Therefore no matter which medium or method is used to "prep" your oak, the charactaristics of the oak will be transferred to it. Consider this if you want to prep in a sanitizer


----------



## ffemt128

I use cubes and I generally put them in after racking from bucket into carboy. They go straight from the bag for 8 weeks, then on to aging.


----------



## Floandgary

Consider this if "prepping",,, Once the oak is exposed to a liquid, any liquid, the process of transferring it's sought after qualities begins! And as Dan stated, 90% of those qualities are transferred within only a few days. That said, IMHO "save the qualities for the wine! Whether chips, sticks, spirals, dust, or a barrel, Dump 'em in...


----------



## Norton

I wrote to the seller as to why they say to boil the chips for 15 minutes and then pitch the water. I thought that was a long time just to sanitize and then why waste what was in the water? Response was that the boiling is to draw out the harshest tannins. So, nothing to do with sanitation. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## kevinlfifer

I used to boil them, BUT I added that water too. Now I toast my own.


----------

